# Collett



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone have any info on this line


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> anyone have any info on this line


Yes, started by Dale and Patty Collett in Dalton, GA 15-20 years ago. Mostly blue dogs but did have a few rednoses last time I was down there.(5-6 years ago) Sold most of his dogs to Cody at Full of Bull in Charleston, TN after the divorce. Mid-size males usally 45-60 lbs with females usually 40-55 lbs. The pedigrees go back into OZ Family stuff, CH Buckwheats Mighty Zeus, Cashs Silver Colby, & Welchs Blue Viper.

Every dog we have is either pure Collett or a Collett cross. It's defiently one of our favorite bloodlines. They are highly intelligent with great drive and an awesome disposition. I've also noticed that Collett dogs have a different bark than regular dogs.(More of a "RRROOOOOOO!!!") Especially when they come from our Blue Jax stuff. They also make great pullers! They make the perfect family or working dogs.

This is Ace/GRCH Blue Jax. He is off of one of Dale Colletts final breedings. Now almost 7 years old, he acts like he's still 2. He's a great example of what Dales dogs produced.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

This is Rambler. Probably one of the most popular Collett dogs. Sold to Full of Bull then resold to an individual owner. Last I heard the new owner had bred him to an unregistered female!  I also have some pics of Zeus, Scooby, Colby, Viper, and some of the OZ Family stuff but will have to dig them out when I get some extra time!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

is this line something that some would consider show and go? does it go back to AM staff?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> is this line something that some would consider show and go? does it go back to AM staff?


Yes, it does go back into a little bit of amstaff stuff on one side. The other side goes back into some old Boudreaux/Carver/Hemphill stuff. Then of course behind that it goes into Tudor/Heinzl stuff.

I would consider them show and go dogs. They make great show dogs and even better pullers. Like I said, you get a great dog with alot of drive with a Collett dog.

This is Apache. 3/4 Collett, 1/4 Falin. He's off of Blue Jax.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

One more Collett bred dog is Blue Voodoo. He's off of Rellik(Son of Apache) and Bella(Collett/Falin bred) He won his first best in show at the KY ADBA show and his 2nd best in show at the NKC Nationals this year. He is also becoming a great puller already.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you have any Collett blood?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

no i dont have any, just wanted to know some info on the line


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> no i dont have any, just wanted to know some info on the line


Thats cool. If youre ever interested let me know. I'm sure I could help you find something. Also let me know if you ever need any more info on the line.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bailey has Collete blood! Apache is her dad, Jax her grandad


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Those are some pretty dogs.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Bailey has Collete blood! Apache is her dad, Jax her grandad


And she's one heck of a puller too!!!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Those are some pretty dogs.


Thanks so much! We're very proud of them!!!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

here is my blue collette/watchdog he has some collette lines


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

My boy has Colletts in him as well, I love his drive and his ability to build muscle tone is incredible. I just play fetch with him alot and he is built like most full grown dogs Ive seen, Snickers is only 9 months, well Jan. 1st he will be 10 months, but his pedigree goes all the way back to the original stock dogs that RCK mentioned. My boy looks like a young Rambler, 100%.

EDIT: And I must agree that their bark is a little different.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> My boy has Colletts in him as well, I love his drive and his ability to build muscle tone is incredible. I just play fetch with him alot and he is built like most full grown dogs Ive seen, Snickers is only 9 months, well Jan. 1st he will be 10 months, but his pedigree goes all the way back to the original stock dogs that RCK mentioned. My boy looks like a young Rambler, 100%.
> 
> EDIT: And I must agree that their bark is a little different.


Post a pic! I would love to see him!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Here are a couple more nice Collett dogs. Patton on left and Dragonfly on right. Were also owned by Full of Bull but dont think they have them anymore.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Wootness said:


> here is my blue collette/watchdog he has some collette lines


Very nice looking boy!


----------



## doubleedgepitbulls (Jan 13, 2009)

*I have 2 50% Colletts dog.*

Can anyone give me some more info where the Colletts came from. Mine is real linebred(Welch's Blue Viper and many more that I can list if you want. Please let me know.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

doubleedgepitbulls said:


> Can anyone give me some more info where the Colletts came from. Mine is real linebred(Welch's Blue Viper and many more that I can list if you want. Please let me know.


Post a ped if you can.


----------



## doubleedgepitbulls (Jan 13, 2009)

Me and my brother have littermate bro and sis that's linebred Colletts on their momma's side, their dad's side is RE, Greyline, with a touch of Jeep. They are some smart muscle bound dogs.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

doubleedgepitbulls said:


> Me and my brother have littermate bro and sis that's linebred Colletts on their momma's side, their dad's side is RE, Greyline, with a touch of Jeep. They are some smart muscle bound dogs.


Thats cool. Dale defiently did some linebreeding. Post a ped or some pics if you can.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Got a call last night from the grandson of the man that Dale Collett worked for. Said that Dale finally lost his battle with cancer. Dale did leave Mighty Mack(Blue Jax dad) with this man and asked him to do one last breeding for him. So he contact us to work something out. Just thought I would let you guys know.

RIP Dale Collett, we'll miss you and thanks for everything you did for the APBT. Your name will live on through these dogs.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Aww man that sucks. Didnt know him, but I have alot of his blood in my dog, RIP good sir.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

is collett a hard to find Bl? i've never heard of them..but they have some amazing looking dogs..very nice indeed! might be sumfin to look into with my next one.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Aww man that sucks. Didnt know him, but I have alot of his blood in my dog, RIP good sir.


My girlfriend bought Blue Jax from him 7 years ago. She knew him better than I did. I had been to his yard a couple times through the years. Was defiently a good man who loved his animals. I've always had alot of respect for him and his dogs.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

chic4pits said:


> is collett a hard to find Bl? i've never heard of them..but they have some amazing looking dogs..very nice indeed! might be sumfin to look into with my next one.


Not to hard to find. Mostly in TN & GA. Every dog on our yard has Colletts blood. Just PM me if youre interested. We can find you something.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

RIP Dale Collett. He will be greatly missed in the dog world


----------



## doubleedgepitbulls (Jan 13, 2009)

you can check out my female and male at Double Edge Pitbulls - Home. her name is karma and his is scarface. Do you have any pictures of Collett's xs Jason, Welchs blue viper.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jason is owned by a guy in Athens, TN. If I find him one day, i'll defiently get some pics.

We had some pics of Viper, but I lost the disk they were on.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what was the foundation of the line? do you have pics and peds of the foundation


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> what was the foundation of the line? do you have pics and peds of the foundation


Mostly Cashs & OZ Family stuff. Dale used the CH Buckwheats Mighty Zeus blood alot mostly through Welch's Blue Viper. Mostly goes back into Tudor, Carver, & Boudreaux blood as well as some amstaff.

We had alot of good old pics on a disk, but cant find it anywhere right now.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

how far back is the game blood and staff blood? im just wondering because TNT is another popular WP line that throws a lot of blues, and the foundation male is a staff. i didn't know if colletes history was similar


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

wheezie said:


> how far back is the game blood and staff blood? im just wondering because TNT is another popular WP line that throws a lot of blues, and the foundation male is a staff. i didn't know if colletes history was similar


I'll have to pull out Jax's 7 gen when I get a sec. If I remember right, there are a few Boudreaux dogs as well as some amstaffs on it. So not real far back but not real close either.

If you can, do a search of Pedigrees Online for "Spurgeons Loco Apache". His dad Jax is pure Collett, his mom is Collett/Falins. You should be able to see most of the Collett stuff in this pedigree.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Yes, started by Dale and Patty Collett in Dalton, GA 15-20 years ago. Mostly blue dogs but did have a few rednoses last time I was down there.(5-6 years ago) Sold most of his dogs to Cody at Full of Bull in Charleston, TN after the divorce. Mid-size males usally 45-60 lbs with females usually 40-55 lbs. The pedigrees go back into OZ Family stuff, CH Buckwheats Mighty Zeus, Cashs Silver Colby, & Welchs Blue Viper.
> 
> Every dog we have is either pure Collett or a Collett cross. It's defiently one of our favorite bloodlines. They are highly intelligent with great drive and an awesome disposition. I've also noticed that Collett dogs have a different bark than regular dogs.(More of a "RRROOOOOOO!!!") Especially when they come from our Blue Jax stuff. They also make great pullers! They make the perfect family or working dogs.
> 
> This is Ace/GRCH Blue Jax. He is off of one of Dale Colletts final breedings. Now almost 7 years old, he acts like he's still 2. He's a great example of what Dales dogs produced.



Does anyone have any info on these lines? I have tried to trace them back and cant find anything and what is OZ?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

nobody, huh


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Collett/Turtlebuster/Jeep/Colby. There was a Kennel up north that ran all this together and had the ugliest dogs on earth, he also had a couple of great looking dogs that was not ran together like that. Does anyone know who I'm talking about? I can't remember and would like to take another look.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

The majority Ive seen(colletts) look good and work good, just wondering about the lines of the others I questioned above


----------

